# Blindfold Video



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are any blindfold tutorial videos? I have a hard time learning from plan text tutorials.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 11, 2007)

I will make a video tutorial based on Mackys guide next weekend.


----------



## joey (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 11 2007, 10:24 PM
> * I will make a video tutorial based on Mackys guide next weekend. *


 You loovee making those tutorial videos!!

I would like to see that also, I use Pochmann, only cause I never understood 3-cycle!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 12, 2007)

> *You loovee making those tutorial videos!!*


Close, I like helping people and teaching people. I would rather do it in person, but videos are ok too.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 11 2007, 06:24 PM
> * I will make a video tutorial based on Mackys guide next weekend. *


 Oh my god... If you could do that you will be my best friend forever!


----------



## pjk (Apr 12, 2007)

Arnaud, good work on the vids, thanks for taking time to make those. I'd make tutorial vids, but 1, I dont have a good vids camera, and 2, Im on dial up so dealing with vids is tough.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 12, 2007)

I thank you very much for these videos, you're doing a great job helping the speedcubing community.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 12, 2007)

You guys make me blush all over 

What I don't understand is that a lot of you have found the video's, but nobody seems to have found these 2 topics:
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=768 (3x3x3)
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=769 (5x5x5)
Doesn't anyone visit the "howto's and guides subforum? http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showforum=15


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 12 2007, 11:27 AM
> * You guys make me blush all over
> 
> What I don't understand is that a lot of you have found the video's, but nobody seems to have found these 2 topics:
> ...


 I have found that topic but it happened to be after I found your videos, ha ha.


----------



## joshtbuff (Apr 12, 2007)

where can one find these videos?


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joshtbuff_@Apr 12 2007, 03:36 PM
> * where can one find these videos? *


 You can find these videos at http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showforum=15 or if you're looking for AvGalen's blindfold tutorial I believe he said he would be uploading it next weekend, once he does he is most likely going to post a link here or on the topic that I previously linked to.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking forward to see those BLD vids


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dennis_@Apr 13 2007, 06:34 AM
> * Looking forward to see those BLD vids *


 I too look forward to the video. He said for now we can start by studying the following algorithms.

(F D F' D')*2 or 4 for top layer corner orientation
(R U R' U')*2 or 4 for bottom layer corner orientation
(r' R U)*3 U (r R' U)*3 U for edge orientation
Any corners-only PLL alg for corners permutation
Any edges-only OLL alg for edges permutation
T-perm for parity-fix


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 13, 2007)

> *Any corners-only PLL alg for corners permutation*


R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2


> *Any edges-only OLL alg for edges permutation*


should be "Any edges-only PLL alg for edges permutation"
F2 U L R' F2 R L' U F2
F2 U' L R' F2 R L' U' F2
and these will also come in hand sometimes
r2 R2 U' r2 R2 U2 r2 R2 U' r2 R2
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2


> *T-perm for parity-fix*


F R U' R' U R U R2 F' R U R U' R'


----------



## Erik (Apr 14, 2007)

I can make a video of Pochmann maybe..
Also of M2 maybe but I can't do that without permission...


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 14, 2007)

A Pochmann video would be great Erik.

You have my personal permission to make an M2 video also


----------



## Erik (Apr 14, 2007)

Heh, sorry I can't do that, maybe I can after German Open.
I'll make the pochmann video if my overlapping cube is about finished and I've made a small tutorial on my site first ok?


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 14, 2007)

What exactly is M2?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2007)

The blindfolded video's will take a little longer to complete. The weather this weekend was so great, I didn't want to waste it. The storyboard for the video is inside my head, but it will take me about 3 hours to make it.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 15 2007, 03:33 PM
> * The blindfolded video's will take a little longer to complete. The weather this weekend was so great, I didn't want to waste it. The storyboard for the video is inside my head, but it will take me about 3 hours to make it. *


 Great! I'm so happy about this. I can't wait!


----------



## Erik (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll make a Pochmann tutorial tomorrow now that I finished my overlapping cube..


----------



## Karthik (Apr 22, 2007)

Have the videos arrived?!


----------



## Erik (Apr 22, 2007)

No sorry about that, I'm thinking a bit what I'm going to tell..


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd love to be able to blindfold solve lol, i was thinking about making a tutorial on intuitive f2l, well, a kinda guideline, sort of, using certain techniques and adapting them in your own ways


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not on long enough to upload them. (internet troubles at home) And it is blocked at my workplaces.


----------



## Tomarse (May 3, 2007)

if you where to send them to me i could upload them on your behalf if you would like?


----------



## joey (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tomarse_@May 3 2007, 08:02 PM
> * if you where to send them to me i could upload them on your behalf if you would like?  *


 Sending them to would probably take the same amount of time!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joey+May 3 2007, 05:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (joey @ May 3 2007, 05:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Tomarse_@May 3 2007, 08:02 PM
> * if you where to send them to me i could upload them on your behalf if you would like?  *


Sending them to would probably take the same amount of time! [/b][/quote]
Maybe even longer, ha ha. I have already learned Pochmann so I don't really need any videos, they might just further my knowledge.


----------



## AvGalen (May 4, 2007)

Just some quick info:

As all of you might have noticed from my "lack of posting", I have been extremely busy at work and have been visiting my parents who have NO internet.

I will be back home on saturday (afternoon) so the videos will be available on youtube on saturday-evening.

They will show:
1) General info + Terminology for cycle-mathod + Example scramble
2) Corner orientation: Theory, Alg, practical solution on the example scramble
3) Edge orientation: Theory, Alg, practical solution on the example scramble
4) Corner Permutation: Theory, Alg, practical solution on the example scramble
5) Edge Permutation: Theory, Alg, practical solution on the example scramble
6) Second example scramble including parity: Theory, Alg, practical solution on the second example scramble


----------



## doubleyou (May 12, 2007)

I cant wait for another video of yours Arnaud! You explain everything so well! 
I believe there are alot of stuff to talk about when explaining bld, I look forward to see how you handle this!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doubleyou_@May 12 2007, 04:53 PM
> * I cant wait for another video of yours Arnaud! You explain everything so well!
> I believe there are alot of stuff to talk about when explaining bld, I look forward to see how you handle this!  *


Don't count on it being soon. Arnuad's been pretty busy lately, so it will probably be quite a while before it's recorded and uploaded... if ever... I might end up doing one (o.~).


----------



## AvGalen (May 16, 2007)

The videos have been done for weeks now. Uploading them is the problem. Good news: My parents will have broadband soon!


----------



## icke (May 30, 2007)

how long will it take to finish the pochmann videos? i m realy interested in the tutorial. already started to learn the methode but still not realy sure what to do. sorry to ask again but i also would like to know what M2 is


----------



## AvGalen (May 31, 2007)

I will have broadband again next monday. Expect the videos to be uploaded monday-night. So far I have only made a 3-cycle video series. If nobody made a Pochmann video by the time I return from the US Open (2007-06-24), I will make one.


----------



## Dennis (May 31, 2007)

Yes, do it! I'd love to see one, especially corner solving/memo. But 3-cycle is not bad either (but I have'nt tried it yet) but I will definately give it a go when looking at the video. Nice work!


----------



## icke (Jun 1, 2007)

ok looking forward to see a pochmann video


----------



## drkmagicard (Jun 10, 2007)

ohh!!! i cant wait for this video, I really want to blindfold solve


----------



## drkmagicard (Jun 12, 2007)

Do you have the internet to upload it? This video sounds really intersting, thanks soo much


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

I have broadband again at home! I won't be home tonight, but expect them to be uploaded wednesday-night.


----------



## drkmagicard (Jun 14, 2007)

has the video been uploaded yet?
thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2007)

Not yet, I had to do work, work, work. Expect it tomorrow-morning and watch this topic.


----------



## drkmagicard (Jun 14, 2007)

thank you soo much.. do you know around when tomorrow? what time zone also


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2007)

Before 11:59 am GMT+1 (The Netherlands). I will be flying to the US Open 2007 an hour later.


----------



## sgowal (Jun 14, 2007)

See you soon Arnaud!


----------



## drkmagicard (Jun 15, 2007)

Did you not get a change to upload it?


----------



## David (Jun 16, 2007)

I made a video of how to blindfold solve the cube along with a walkthrough 


My Bld Guide

give me feedback on it and tell me what to work on in the whole tutorial aspect. It was my first How to and I expect it will not be as good as Arnaud's vids but I try. Hope this helps some.


----------



## drkmagicard (Jun 16, 2007)

thank you soo much david... This helped me a lot. Great stuff, finally some pics and video


----------



## dolphyfan (Jun 16, 2007)

Great job with the tutuorial david but in the video you had the cycle 163, you could have done the setup move of D then use this algorithm(R2DR2D'R2U2)x2 which cycles the pieces (173) and then done D'. You should add that algorithm to your tutorial. But its a great tutorial!!!!


----------



## David (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks I will add that. I wanted to try to keep algs at a minimum for beginners that's why I mentioned those sites, but that alg will definitely cut setup moves and time. 

Thanks,

David


----------



## drkmagicard (Jun 27, 2007)

AvGalen did u get the vid up?
thanks


----------



## rubinator (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey its been a long time... and you keep on saying your going to upload themnext week but it never happends whats going on?


----------

